# know anything about Prestige Motor Insurance Company?



## olivia (16 May 2007)

I just got an online quote on  and the best price was from Prestige Motor .  I have never heard of Prestige Motor.  Does anyone out there know anything about this company?  Is anyone insured through them?  any information would be gratefully received.


----------



## Niall M (16 May 2007)

hi, my wife is insured with them. they seem good, had a claim a few years ago and they dealt with it very well adn were very helpful.


----------



## ailbhe (16 May 2007)

I work in a branch of brokers (roughly 10 offices) and the general consensus is DON'T!
Theya re difficult in the extreme, nit pick with new biz and any claims we've had through them they've put us through the runaround. Takes forever for them to sort it.
Thats just my experience.


----------



## olivia (17 May 2007)

the next best price was the Hibernian Broker Motorchoice policy - know anything about this?


----------



## oldtimer (17 May 2007)

Like you, I am searching websites at the moment for car insurance. The best so far  is Quinn Direct so give them a try. Have tried every site - I think. Cannot get response fron One Direct. twice they said they would ring back within 15 minutes but no call. I think I had the same problem with them last year. I doubt they will beat Quinn Direct quote, who by the way, now offer roadside assistance etc on their policies.


----------



## olivia (18 May 2007)

just tried Quinn Direct and found them very expensive! Maybe I imputted something wrong


----------



## sandyg (18 May 2007)

I got a great quote for my other half from AIB Car Insurance.  I use quoteme. Priced around and found them the best.


----------



## hansjam (18 May 2007)

hi, 

i'm with insure.ie. not sure if there the same but they seem to be very good when you phone them up for a quote


----------



## Gabriel (18 May 2007)

fbd


----------



## vladamir (18 May 2007)

i'd second FBD. they were way cheaper than anyone else for me.

no experience with prestige - i think they are the crowd the gardai use? (i mean gardai insuring their private cars)


----------



## Guest125 (19 May 2007)

FBD?? You must be joking.I try them every year and they get 1st place consistently for being the most expensive.They're only interested in insuring your property and only if its valuable.I use top quote,no one can touch them.


----------



## ailbhe (20 May 2007)

Hibernian are good in terms of claims. Usually very efficient. Have processed a lot of claims through them and sometimes might have a bit of a delay (a couple of weeks) but one of the better crew to deal with.


----------

